# Great Smoky Mountains National Park



## Olcoot (Oct 27, 2010)

*Great Smoky Mountains National Park* 
 			 			 		  		 		Janice and I were fortunate enough to be  able to spend all last week in the GSMNP, 6 full days of time together  in the great outdoors and enjoying our passion for photography. We were  out and about before sunrise and returned to the cabin after sunset each  day very tired but impatient for the next day to begin. We took lots of  photos and I am just now beginning to sort through them. Here are a few  sots from day one.

(1.) Shot at Clingmans Dome, Highest point in the park







(2.) Mountain Vistas






(3.) Small Cascade






(4.) Mountain Stream






(5.) Mossy Rocks






(6.)  Leaves, Water and Rocks






The entire series will be uploaded to my website in a few days and I  will update it nightly as I complete my review and post processing. You  may view the imagines that have been completed and uploaded anytime at  the link

Great Smoky Mountains National Park October 2010

As always all comments and critiques are appreciated


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 27, 2010)

Great set loved 3 and 4 beautiful place:thumbup:


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 27, 2010)

Good work, did you go through Cades Cove? Doing a fall leaves set with Kodachrome up there in a week.


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 27, 2010)

jackiejay said:


> Great set loved 3 and 4 beautiful place:thumbup:



Thanks Jackiejay, take at look at the other shot in the series on my website



j-dogg said:


> Good work, did you go through Cades Cove? Doing a fall leaves set with Kodachrome up there in a week.



J-dogg,

We did go through Cades cove on Wednesday , it is beautiful as always but very crowded, a steady steam of cars and people everywhere making it tough for good landscape photography, We did get a few decent shot I will post some once I have had a chance to go through them, still sorting out the shots taken on Monday for now.


----------



## burgo (Oct 27, 2010)

what can I say...beautiful shots. Well done.


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 27, 2010)

burgo said:


> what can I say...beautiful shots. Well done.



Thank you Burgo you comments are appreciated.


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the long exposure on 5 & 6... a good contrast in textures. Number 2 has a halo around the trees. Is that a pp issue?


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 28, 2010)

I just did(look at youre website) youre work is beautiful very pretty place


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 28, 2010)

jackiejay said:


> I just did(look at youre website) youre work is beautiful very pretty place



Thnaks



oldmacman said:


> I like the long exposure on 5 & 6... a good contrast in textures. Number 2 has a halo around the trees. Is that a pp issue?



Oldmacman,

Thank for the comments, the halo has to be from PP as it is not in the original, Thanks for bringing it to my attention I will correct it tonight and upload a new photo


----------



## dalcubierre (Nov 1, 2010)

All the pictures are great.. but I think the second one without the tree could be better...


----------

